# Insulating pole barn question



## Randy Bush

TimelessQuality said:


> Cleary?


:thumbsup: Personally I am not impressed with theirs.:no:


----------



## stombaugh85

Randy Bush said:


> Most pole barns I have seen that people try and finish are a really pain and a lot of extra work. One next to me, posts are 3 -PT 2x6' 10' spacing, which is build by a pretty big mid-west pole barn company . But other then for a shed it is not something I would want to have finish off inside or have for my shop.


As another poster said its all about preference. Having worked for morton buildings for many years I know there buildings inside and out and thats what I'm used to. I prefer 3-member laminate wood columns myself. I saw a metel frame building get destroyed by a small fire becuase the heat tranfered through the steel . A wood building would have been savable. As my understanding the bigger the wall cavity the more r-value you can have. Doesn't make any since to me to strip the inside of the columns and not the outside. You gain an extra 3" of dead air space. I want all the insulation I can get. For me it is second nature and extremel easy to do. I can build a 40X60 X16 fully insulated and finished, minus concrete in 2-weeks with just one helper.


How do you run your electric without drilling through your columns then? Do you run exposed conduit?


----------

